#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-16
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Things are looking really great for this transition. :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> All the builds now succeed, just doing rebuilds without ~.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I'll give enabling it on my local machine a try...
<valorie> did you get through to your other machine, tsimonq2?
<tsimonq2> Not quite yet, but I can make it work without it.
 * valorie sends snowshoes
<tsimonq2> I need BOOTS! :)
<tsimonq2> Snow is knee high
<tsimonq2> School already cancelled for tomorrow
<tsimonq2> valorie: I am *so* looking forward to get away from this snow. ;)
 * valorie sends 7 league boots
<valorie> and a horse and sleigh
<tsimonq2> hah
<tsimonq2> I need it, lol
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Upgraded and rebooted (for good measure), everything works \o/
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Feel free to take another look, but otherwise I can land it in ~ 8 hours after I sleep.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> That is, if QtWebEngine is done... :P
<lubot3> <mitya57> The city falls asleep, the mafia wakes up.
<lubot3> <mitya57> Qtwebengine is still building, when it is done I can publush it myself.
<lubot3> mattia was removed by: mattia
<mapreri> o.O I removed myself!
<mitya57> Do you want to be added back?
<mapreri> nope
<mapreri> just commenting on the relayed message :)
<mitya57> Ok :)
<mapreri> I am not really contributing here, and it's bothering me having a telegram group that I don't even read :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, >:D
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Ok. Just needs regenerated diffs and a publish button pressed.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Already discussing with sil2100 et. al in #ubuntu-release
<lubot3> <acheronuk> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3940.mp4
<lubot3> <mitya57> If you need someone to push the button, ping me :)
<lubot3> <acheronuk> all pressed I think?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Yep, published. \o/
<lubot3> * tsimonq2 high fives @mitya57
<lubot3> <mitya57> Ok, I did not even notice that :)
<lubot3> * mitya57 high fives back
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> That was really fast transition preparation, thanks! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: fcitx-qt5 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1build2 => 1.1.1-1build3] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qt3d-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4+dfsg-0ubuntu2 => 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2] (qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: pyqt5 (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2+dfsg-1build2 => 5.10.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.4+dfsg-0ubuntu4 => 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtconnectivity-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtcreator (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.5.2-3ubuntu1 => 4.5.2-3ubuntu2] (qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtdoc-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtimageformats-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtdeclarative-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtlocation-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4+dfsg-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtpim-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0~git20140515~29475884-0ubuntu24~6 => 5.0~git20140515~29475884-0ubuntu24~7] (qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtmultimedia-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtquickcontrols-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtstyleplugins-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2build4 => 5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2build5] (qt5, ubuntu-budgie, ubuntu-mate) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtsvg-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qttools-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qttranslations-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtsensors-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtscript-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4+dfsg-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtwayland-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu2 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtwebkit-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.212.0~alpha2-7build2 => 5.212.0~alpha2-7ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtserialport-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtwebsockets-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtx11extras-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu2+2 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted fcitx-qt5 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [5.10.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh
<tsimonq2> :))
<tsimonq2> Added to the transition tracker: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-transition-trackers/ubuntu-transition-tracker/configs/revision/594
<tsimonq2> Everything should be accepted now.
<tsimonq2> Ah, right. I did leave out one no-change rebuild...
<tsimonq2> Can a Core Developer (maybe @mitya57 or LocutusOfBorg etc.) please no-change rebuild qtubuntu against qtbase-abi-5-9-5?
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, when
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: Hm?
<LocutusOfBorg> is it published?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<LocutusOfBorg> done.
<tsimonq2> Thank you!
<LocutusOfBorg> uw! it might be go un unapproed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.8.4+ds-1 => 1.1.8.4+ds-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8.4+ds-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: dde-qt5integration (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1 => 0.2.8.3+git20180208-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted dde-qt5integration [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1build1]
<mitya57> qtubuntu -0ubuntu6 is built against Qt 5.9.4 (see the build logs)
 * mitya57 will upload -0ubuntu7 now
<mitya57> Argh, there was already -0ubuntu7 in unapproved, my upload replaced it(?)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-17
<lubot> <acheronuk> @mitya57 any idea about this? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/73395-Still-stuck-and-cannot-upgrade?p=413331#post413331
<lubot> <acheronuk> Unpacking qmlscene (5.9.4-0ubuntu1) over (5.9.1-4ubuntu1) ...
<lubot> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/qmlscene_5.9.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--install):
<lubot> unable to install new version of '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene': No such file or directory
<lubot> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lubot> /var/cache/apt/archives/qmlscene_5.9.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtdeclarative/commit/46a25d2178e3898f6fd57a1b93a2d47247b4ec16
<lubot> <acheronuk> may have nothing to do with it, but hmmmm?
<lubot> <mitya57> Something really weird seems to happen there
<lubot> <mitya57> Like, something deletes /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/ while qmlscene is unpacking?
<lubot> <mitya57> I will try an Artful → Bionic upgrade myself a bit later.
<lubot> <acheronuk> Thanks. I did one yetedays, but don't think I had qtcreator installed, which seems to be a major reason for qmlscene to be installed?
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe, I don't know what uses qmlscene nowadays.
<lubot> <acheronuk> reverse-depends qmlscene
<lubot> Reverse-Recommends
<lubot> ==================
<lubot> * qtcreator
<lubot> Reverse-Depends
<lubot> ===============
<lubot> * python-autopilot-tests
<lubot> * python3-autopilot-tests
<lubot> * twinvoicerecalc
<lubot> <mitya57> @acheronuk, This may be related, but I don't see how.
<lubot> The binaries now live in an arch-independent directory (`/usr/lib/qt5/bin/`), the multiarched directory contains the symlinks.
<lubot> <acheronuk> It was just one I noticed trying to look at changes since 5.9.1. It may well have zero to do with it.
<lubot> <acheronuk> just tested and it seemed to unpack and overwrite ok. weird
<lubot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 666x144) https://i.imgur.com/4LVe1B5.jpg
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe it will be different on a cleaner system which does not have other binaries in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin?
<lubot> * mitya57 tries
<lubot> <mitya57> Successfully upgraded in a chroot.
<lubot> <acheronuk> I guess he has manged to do something bizarre with his system, or is hitting an apt/dpkg bug we can't reproduce
<lubot> <mitya57> Yeah, that seems to be the case.
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://is.gd/GIZG9E | Help remove Qt 4! https://is.gd/QXLEFW | 5.9.5 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of Ubuntu IRC channel terms.
<tsimonq2> It migrated!
<tsimonq2> That was a *fast* transition!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 ^^^^^
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <mitya57> 🙌
<lubot> * tsimonq2 high fives @mitya57
<lubot> * mitya57 high fives back :)
<tsimonq2> 04:18:54 PM -queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Release pocket
<lubot> <acheronuk> 😁
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 qtxmlpatterns and qtbase pushed to Salsa.
 * mitya57 rebases his qtbase branch
<lubot> <acheronuk> so qt5datavisualization soon?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Soon.
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Your “Upload to bionic” was a bit wrong…
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Aw. :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Could you fix it, or would you like me to?
<lubot> <mitya57> I will fix it, it needs just one additional commit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you!
<lubot> <mitya57> And I will overwrite your tag.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure.
<lubot> <mitya57> In fact it needed two additional commits, https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtbase/compare/6fe63acf...bced5359
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-20
<lubot> AlFXLogic was removed by: AlFXLogic
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-13
<lubot> <RikMills> Odd. https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/focal/update_output_notest.txt
<lubot> <RikMills> shows Qt migrating
<lubot> <mitya57> I asked on #-release about xdg-desktop-portal-kde, maybe that helps
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah. the notest result is confusing me. maybe that ignores things others than just tests
<lubot> <RikMills> there is a lot of britney that is not documented :/
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe it skips the first stage (i.e. what shows in excuses) completely?
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I asked on #-release about xdg-desktop-portal-kde, maybe that helps], dtkwidget: libdtkwidget2/riscv64 unsatisfiable Depends: librsvg2-2 (>= 2.26.0)  … qgis: qgis-providers/riscv64 unsatisfiable Depends: libhdf5-103
<lubot> <RikMills> possibly those as well, if xdg-desktop-portal-kde is an issue?
<lubot> <mitya57> I will forward it to #-release too.
<lubot> <RikMills> not sure if anyone will be around, as still 'holiday' here
<lubot> <RikMills> if there is any such thing is this bizarre world now 🙄
<lubot> <mitya57> :P
<lubot> <mitya57> Good thing is that we have Tuesday, Wednesday and most of Thursday before the final freeze.
<lubot> <RikMills> shame wgrant is not on r-t, as he is driving this riscv64 thing
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Good thing is that we have Tuesday, Wednesday and most of Thursday before the fi …], yep
<lubot> <RikMills> and I still have PIM ☹️ … @tsimonq2
<lubot> <RikMills> just for once I would like a Qt migration without weird things to solve. 😂
<mitya57> Haha
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [Also sometimes uploading a new version of one of the grouped packages seems to b …], Did you rebuild fcitx5-qt because of this?
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Did you rebuild fcitx5-qt because of this?], Yes, tested it first to make sure it doesn't fail. It will be hrs before vorlon pops up
<lubot> <mitya57> Not sure if that will help to overcome the riscv64 depends issue, but OK.
<lubot> <RikMills> Probably not, but I would like to see excuses clearly blame that
<lubot> <mitya57> Ack
<lubot> <RikMills> I might need to know this for PIM. 😢
<lubot> <mitya57> fcitx5-qt is separate but everything else is still “Grouped with PPA ~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4005”.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [fcitx5-qt is separate but everything else is still “Grouped with PPA ~ci-train-p …], that sort of thing has broken the grouping in the past with plasma stuff (when I did not do it deliberately). perhaps that is now changed
<lubot> <RikMills> qgis has missing builds or is uninstallable, skipping autopkgtest policy
<lubot> <RikMills> that might be why notest output migrates things.
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [qgis has missing builds or is uninstallable, skipping autopkgtest policy], Where do you see that?
<lubot> <RikMills> i.e. the normal run knows that tests would be triggered, so invalidates
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Where do you see that?], in the full run log
<lubot> <RikMills> e.g. https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/focal/2020-04-13/14:46:13.log
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1028x190) https://i.imgur.com/uWo7Xku.jpg
<lubot> <mitya57> Ah, I didn't know about these log files. One more thing to look at :)
<lubot> <RikMills> They are massive, but real time on the runs
<lubot> <RikMills> whereas the consolidated output and excuse has a lag after completion
<lubot> <RikMills> xdg-desktop-portal-kde forced. qgis, not yet
<lubot> <RikMills> hdf5 is in
<lubot> <RikMills> I will probably be 😴 when that finishes
<lubot> <mitya57> Great! Same for me.
<lubot> <mitya57> And dtkwidget isn't forced anyway, so we are also waiting for wgrant's rust fixes, right?
<lubot> <RikMills> Urgh. I guess so :(
<lubot> <RikMills> better ask for that to be done before eod then
<lubot> <mitya57> Done.
<lubot> <RikMills> added a comment as well ;)
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks. And good night!
<lubot> <RikMills> maybe too cute, but hey
<lubot> <mitya57> I like it :)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-14
<lubot> <RikMills> still no migration
<lubot> <RikMills> typo in the last hint!
<lubot> <mitya57> Looking forward to the next run, then
<lubot> <RikMills> can't say my expectation is high, but maybe......
<lubot> <mitya57> 🎉
<RikMills> \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/
<lubot> <RikMills> thanks!
<lubot> <RikMills> hopefully 20.10 transitions will be simpler
<lubot> <mitya57> I will take a few days break and will start slowly working on 5.14.2 for Debian experimental.
<lubot> <RikMills> good plan (especially the break)
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 msgstr "" … "Веб-браузер, утилиты, офисное программное обеспечение, комплект KDE PIM плюс дополнительные интернет-приложения и медиаплееры."
<lubot> <RikMills> how do I get rid of the KDE PIM in that and still make sense?
<lubot> <mitya57> This should work: … "Веб-браузер, утилиты, офисное программное обеспечение, дополнительные интернет-приложения и медиаплееры."
<lubot> <mitya57> Which translates to: Web browser, utilities, office software, additional internet applications and media players.
<lubot> <RikMills> great. thank you!
<lubot> <RikMills> FYI, all 65 PIM ticket packages migrated on first britney run!
<lubot> * RikMills hides
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> nice.
<lubot> <mitya57> Lucky you!
<lubot> <RikMills> I did fear the worst!
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-17
<manel> hi there every1
<manel> Having a strange behavior with QT, saw a fix for similar problem but not fixing my particular problem
<manel> when using QT applications on external monitor the app menu does not display sub-menus. Any1 else having this problem? EG: vlc on Mint 19.3 xfce
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-18
<valorie> I guess you mean Qt? QT=QuickTime
 * valorie has only the laptop screen, so not any help with monitor problems
